# Repairing a Maverick 732 probe with pictures.



## handymanstan (Feb 10, 2014)

Today I just repaired my second bad probe. 

Link to the first one I fixed.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133733/whats-inside-the-mavrick-732-probes-easy-to-fix

This second probe started going wild during a cook.  The pit temp was 225-230 and the probe started to read 350-400 and jumped around so I changed it.  Today when I tried it it would read LLL.













smoke 003.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Feb 10, 2014


















smoke 005.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Feb 10, 2014





   Grinding down the crimp on the tube 













smoke 007.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Feb 10, 2014


















smoke 009.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Feb 10, 2014





 Just till you open it enough to spread it open 













smoke 010.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Feb 10, 2014






Then pull it out of the tube.  













smoke 013.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Feb 10, 2014





 You can see the two crimps and the outer plastic tube under the probe that

came off pulling it out.













smoke 014.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Feb 10, 2014





Plugged it back in and it's still LLL.  Needle nose pliers and crimp both crimps.













smoke 017.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Feb 10, 2014





 One crimp was tight but the top crimp as soon as I squeezed the pliers it started working.













smoke 020.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Feb 10, 2014





 Slip on the outer tube till the tip comes through.













smoke 021.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Feb 10, 2014





 I had to put electrical tape around the crimps because when I tried putting it together with out the tape it read 10* off but with the tape all is good.  Just slide it back in and crimp the end back.  I will get some heat shrink tubing and seal it.













smoke 022.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Feb 10, 2014





   Both probes read 66 on my counter.

I hope this helps anyone with probe trouble.  If you don't want to try to fix bad probes don't trash them send them to me..

Stan


----------



## flash (Feb 10, 2014)

I just got my first Maverick. Already have shrink wrap that area plus applied some high temp silicone. Hopefully they will last a while.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a bad probe on my work bench.

I will try this.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 10, 2014)

Flash said:


> I just got my first Maverick. Already have shrink wrap that area plus applied some high temp silicone. Hopefully they will last a while.


Good luck Flash.  Both of the probes I have that went bad were pit probes.


c farmer said:


> I have a bad probe on my work bench.
> 
> I will try this.


Easy to do. Took about ten min mostly looking for this or that.

Stan


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 10, 2014)

I may have some q's once I get into it.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 10, 2014)

Ask away anytime.  The way I see it is  $15.00 is $15.00 never throw away what you can fix. 

Stan


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 10, 2014)

That's why I kept the bad probe.   Hunting a way to fix it.


----------



## azbohunter (Feb 27, 2015)

HANDYMANSTAN,

Thanks for starting this post and the pictorial. I had a BBQ probe that wasn't working, more often that not it would read LLL. I dug into it following your tutorial and found that the wire was broken at the point of the crimp on the upper lead. I tried opening the crimp thinking I could reuse it but had no luck at that. Using a pair of forceps to hold the wires together I dropped a spot of solder on them and "bingo" we had a read out! To finish the repair I applied a thin shrink tube over the splice with hopes that it would keep it from coming apart in the future. Put everything back together and checked the two probes out side by side and they are reading exactly the same.

Thank for the post......

Dick


----------



## timberjet (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey man.... I have been saving a bad probe for several years but it is cut on up the wire partially by a grill lid that blew closed on it in a thunderstorm. Do I have to solder the wires back together or is there a way that I don't have to use my cold smoker soldering iron for soldering? I was waiting for a post like this.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 27, 2015)

I am glad the post helped you  azbohunter. 

Timberjet Yes I would solder the wires where broke then heat shrink over the splice.

Stan


----------



## timberjet (Feb 27, 2015)

dang. I will see if somebody has one I can borrow. dang..... I have a virgin iron but it is for old school cheese smoking and stuff.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 27, 2015)

You could use a mechanical  joint instead. Like these but go to a big box and you should be able to get a small pack.


----------

